# Gps



## oldrebel18 (Sep 10, 2013)

Hey does anyone use a handheld gps for their boat navigation over a in colsole one? If so which models do you use?


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

I use a AA battery powered Garmin GPSMAP 78sc Handheld as a backup unit when heading offshore. I've been offshore when a failing battery or charging system has killed our electronics for the trip. Not fun! But we don't use it instead of the Lowrance...


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

I have a hand-held Garmin that I take as a backup (like above) or when I'm fishing with someone who doesn't have decent numbers.

I guess they do after that trip though!


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

> I use a AA battery powered Garmin GPSMAP 78sc Handheld as a backup u


Same here and have the bracket on both boats to hold it. I also have the cig lighter cord for it.

My buddies bring theirs and use them on my boat Makes things easy with cig lighter plug and bracket....It's a PITA if you have to hold it all day.


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

X-Shark said:


> Same here and have the bracket on both boats to hold it. I also have the cig lighter cord for it.
> 
> My buddies bring theirs and use them on my boat Makes things easy with cig lighter plug and bracket....It's a PITA if you have to hold it all day.


Yea- ours has a suction cup mount, and we have a cig plug cord- but I keep fresh batteries in it and a couple spare AA batteries in the pack just because I only anticipate using it in the event of an electrical issue (short or loss of power to GPS on the boat, battery failure, etc). We used it a couple times while on a rental boat in the keys, but then we got our Lowrance and I got the extra power cable and temporary mounting system for it to use for navigation and utilize our fishing chip. Nice!

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.co...ctronics-mounting-363338/?highlight=Alternate


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

I have a Garmin GPSMap 478 I'm about to sell. I just upgraded and on't be needing this one any more. the best part about it, besides being an awesome unit…is that it comes with all the offshore maps for the Gulf. I'm selling for $375. They go on ebay for $400-$600. Let me know if you are interested.


----------



## jcasey (Oct 12, 2007)

hjorgan said:


> I have a hand-held Garmin that I take as a backup (like above) or when I'm fishing with someone who doesn't have decent numbers.
> 
> I guess they do after that trip though!


That's funny. you wanna go fishing, I could use some decent numbers..JK


----------

